# New lathe



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Years ago I bought a small Jet lathe to turn pens and now would like to move to a bigger one perhaps to try my hands on bigger projects (watching too much Youtube here!) 
I have not kept up with the latest so I am really out of date on the wood working equipment. What would be the next logical step up? Thanks!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Move up to a 16" variable speed jet. That's what I did about 15 years ago and have been very happy. One recommendation regardless of brand is to go with a 1-1/4-8 thread spindle. Seems easier to find chucks and attachments than the metric ones.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

T-Man...not sure what your budget is and what type of turning you are going to be doing but like anything else...you get what you pay for. It's better to grow into a machine than grow out of it. That said...that 16" JET is a good machine. Look at the Powermatic too...a lifetime machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, the 16" Jet variable speed would be my top choice, too.


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

*Existing lathe*

If you are planning on selling the one you have please keep me in mind and let me know. Thanks.


----------

